# New Fromm Salmon Tunalini recipe



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

While olive oil is great for humans, I consider it in the "neutral" category for dogs. Not especially helpful but not bad.

I've fed some Fromm's food before with success, but I'm not enthusiastic about this new formula on paper. Why put tuna with all its mercury problems in the formula at all? And why make such an advertising point about including olive oil, spinach and eggplant when they are so far down on the ingredient list that it doesn't really matter. I think they're marketing to what humans think is good for themselves.

It's primarily a salmon and pea formula and I'll be curious what people think once they start feeding it. Overall, I had a good experience with Fromm's Surf & Turf.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

MyBentley said:


> While olive oil is great for humans, I consider it in the "neutral" category for dogs. Not especially helpful but not bad.
> 
> I've fed some Fromm's food before with success, but I'm not enthusiastic about this new formula on paper. *Why put tuna with all its mercury problems in the formula at all? And why make such an advertising point about including olive oil, spinach and eggplant when they are so far down on the ingredient list that it doesn't really matter. I think they're marketing to what humans think is good for themselves.*
> 
> It's primarily a salmon and pea formula and I'll be curious what people think once they start feeding it. Overall, I had a good experience with Fromm's Surf & Turf.


My thoughts exactly. As a human I read olive oil, spinach, and eggplant and went, "Oooh, healthy!" but immediately checked myself and went "Really, does a dog need olive oil and spinach? Probably not."

And as for tuna, I actually do feed small amounts of sustainably caught skipjack tuna to Flora on occasion, but I would never feed it to her on a daily basis.


----------

